
Ask HN: Is window management on OS X broken? - phoobot
How is it possible to manage windows with multiple screens and multiple spaces using just the keyboard?<p>(Tiling might solve this, but my main issue is productivity)<p>This involves a set of simple features:<p><pre><code>  * Maximize windows
    (Move to another screen and it is still maximized
     even though the screen is bigger, crazy right?)
  * Cycle windows (on just the current screen and space)
  * Focus another screen
  * Move windows to another screen or space
  * Optional: Move the mouse to the focused window
</code></pre>
I tried tools like Spectactle, Amethyst or Mjolnir, but it took only a few minutes to realize that something is broken or missing.<p>Is this somehow possible? How do you solve this?
======
brudgers
I use Linux and Xmonad. I'm sold on tiling window managers for productivity.
Xmonad will run on OSX with some limitations...it depends on Xwindows.

